# Should i buy this vinyl cutter master tiger 1000 off ebay



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I am seeking advice, i am new to the world of vinyl cutting and have been searching around for a cheap one to purchase to help boost up my small screen printing business. I have seen a few vinyl cutters such as the mh 721 off of uscutters but i have read alot about it having motherboard defects, so its out the question. I recently ran across one on ebay know as the MASTER TIGER 1000 for the price of $279.99. Has anyone ever purchased this or know of someone who has. I would like to get some advice on knowing if i should make this purchase. I dont want to make a purchase for something that i might regret. NEW 28" Vinyl Cutter Sign Cutting Plotter USB 24/25/32 - eBay (item 270506938275 end time Dec-30-09 08:47:20 PST)


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Just say no!!!!!!


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

You will get What you pay for! Trust me save your money and buy the right machine
I own a vinyl graphics and fleet lettering business, When I first started out I bought a Master it is Very Very LOUD!! you will make your money back for sure! but you will have problems in the long runs, speaking about Long Runs after about 24" Long section the Tracking gets lost and you will have letters not in a line at all, Plus the software they give you is the most Starter program ever Straight text Only, no outlines, no arch text, The Master and the US cutter are based off the Graphtec platform Buy a Graphtec or a Roland if you are just starting out Save the money, But to be honest I still have my Master sitting in our back room storage for a spare


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Ban Ebay Plotters!!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I did over $15K in volume off my first US Cutter Refine 721 so they are not bad, then I bought another one for $200.00 and it worked great too. I have since switched to a Graphtec and while there's no comparison between the Refine and the Graphtec (Graphtec is A LOT better) the Refine will get you started.

As for the motherboard issues, I don't know where you seen that at, but if you seen issues with them at US Cutter's forum, remember that forum is for tech support so you're going to see A LOT more problems on that forum since that's what its purpose is.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I dont know if your were refering to me about the motherboards?
But I did not say anything about motherboards I said _" The Master and the US cutter are based off the Graphtec platform" _ which in other words they looked at Graphtec and tried to make it "their own way" using cheaper made parts and less expensive parts to produce a product that they can sell on ebay for $279. and the can make some kind of money on it


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

gotshirts2ink said:


> I dont know if your were refering to me about the motherboards?
> But I did not say anything about motherboards I said _" The Master and the US cutter are based off the Graphtec platform" _ which in other words they looked at Graphtec and tried to make it "their own way" using cheaper made parts and less expensive parts to produce a product that they can sell on ebay for $279. and the can make some kind of money on it


He wasn't referring to you. He was referring to the OP that started this thread. 

I would also agree to buy as much as you can afford. But to me the only hobby ones i would recommend are the seikitech, mh721. laserpoint 24". And just to let you know i had a hard time cutting long lengths with the mh721, and the laserpoint could of been an operator error dunno. 

Goodluck to ya


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

WELL IM NOT TRYING TO PRINT LONG THINGS. IM JUST WANTING IT TO PUT FOR ADS ON WINDOWS OF CARS. TO PRINT ON TOP OF MAGNETIC SIGNS AND MAYBE CLOTHING. I SEE NO BIGGER THAN A BASKETBALL OR SO. OUT OF PROCUT ON US CUTTERS THE MASTER TIGER 100 AND THIS ONE New 24" SignMakers Vinyl Cutter / Sign Plotter Machine - eBay (item 220524598048 end time Jan-08-10 13:32:59 PST)

WHICH WOULD YOU SAY I SHOULD GO WITH. HONESTLY IM JUST LOOKING AT DOUBLING MY MONEY AND UPGRADING.


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know man, looking at the add they make it sound really great but you have to keep in mind that these machines are our lively hood or part of it so if it brakes it must get fixed fast. I strongly recommend that you look into its warranty and how fast they can fix a problem such as an electronic issue. I will also recommend that you take a look at the Graphtec Craft Robo Pro
Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo. This is also a table top under $1000usd. Its a 15in. wide, and it comes w/ a 2 year warranty. If somethig brakes Graphtec will send you to a local service center or they'll come to you.
Just FYI>


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guy. You've asked for opinions and got them. Now you are still whining that you want this one so go buy it and maybe you'll get it to last long enough to make your money back. MAYBE NOT!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Terry.....short and to the point!.. There are ebay machines that have worked BUT most do not last as they should and there is rarely dependable/reliable support after the sale...and believe me if you get into vinyl cutting in depth, you will need some aid down the road.


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

williekid said:


> WELL IM NOT TRYING TO PRINT LONG THINGS. IM JUST WANTING IT TO PUT FOR ADS ON WINDOWS OF CARS. TO PRINT ON TOP OF MAGNETIC SIGNS AND MAYBE CLOTHING. I SEE NO BIGGER THAN A BASKETBALL OR SO. OUT OF PROCUT ON US CUTTERS THE MASTER TIGER 100 AND THIS ONE New 24" SignMakers Vinyl Cutter / Sign Plotter Machine - eBay (item 220524598048 end time Jan-08-10 13:32:59 PST)
> 
> WHICH WOULD YOU SAY I SHOULD GO WITH. HONESTLY IM JUST LOOKING AT DOUBLING MY MONEY AND UPGRADING.


 
honestly you gotta think ahead ....and start doing bigger designs...becuase 1 car window decal can lead to huge store front decal...and you want to be able to produce...i believe if you get a 24' or 30' cutter you will be fine ...but tracking is a big issue'...i bought a linx 24' ...cutter and it works great...unless i cut 100 small 4' decals...then i run into tracking problems...and end up ruining 5-6 out of 100 decals due to tracking...NOW im looking to get a name brand reliable cutter....the linx is good thou, i got what i paid for !!...and it has been paying my bills for 5 yrs...now..easily made my money back within the first year...i got mine from signwarehouse $1,500.00 with lxi master 8 pro....which is exactly like flexi'..and it came with banner material and vinyl....some clipart and videos....


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

williekid said:


> WELL IM NOT TRYING TO PRINT LONG THINGS. IM JUST WANTING IT TO PUT FOR ADS ON WINDOWS OF CARS. TO PRINT ON TOP OF MAGNETIC SIGNS AND MAYBE CLOTHING. I SEE NO BIGGER THAN A BASKETBALL OR SO. OUT OF PROCUT ON US CUTTERS THE MASTER TIGER 100 AND THIS ONE New 24" SignMakers Vinyl Cutter / Sign Plotter Machine - eBay (item 220524598048 end time Jan-08-10 13:32:59 PST)
> 
> WHICH WOULD YOU SAY I SHOULD GO WITH. HONESTLY IM JUST LOOKING AT DOUBLING MY MONEY AND UPGRADING.


The ball is on your court. We gave you our opinions already and to be honest with you, i would much rather buy the UsCutter brand or the SeikiTech. Why? Well because if i were to have problems with the cutter, i could always go to there forum for support.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Everyone has given you the same answers Just save and get a better one
Here is one from SW for $699. and is better then all those on ebay and it comes with the warranty and tech help As for what SOBER says He is Right you so a magnetic sign for a customer and they love it and want you to do their Store-Front What are you going to say? But again the Ball is in your court, you decide to hit it back straight or knock it out of bounds
EnduraCUT 24" Desktop Vinyl Sign Cutter Packages


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Another thing to point out is that the stepper motors are very loud, and do not have the durability of a Servo motor. 

That said, I havent used this particular cutter, but have used the MH721 (Refine). I did not have any problems using it in Signblazer Elements, but did not have much luck trying to set it up as a printer driver and running it though graphics software such as Corel Draw. Also this machine is LOUD.


----------



## capebreton (Aug 11, 2009)

i have 2 master 28 in cutters and have had a challenge at certain times trying to fiquire out how to fix problems and why the machine is doing what it does....the program that came with it was sign go pro. i do this for a hobby and the machines are great for the ocassional t shirts hoodies and things i do but these machines as well as the program have a learning curve they dont come with books so, and so you know tech support sucks from these guys....i called one day to ask for help and you could hear her turn the pages as she talked....lol.... if it wasnt for this forum i wouldnt have found half the solutions. If yo can get the plotter for 279.00 go for it. i paid 699.00 off there site for the same machine.... but be for warned their loud as hell.....


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I started this thread and find myself on it way later, I didn't go with that cutter after all, I ended up purchasing a laserpoint from uscutter and since then ive owned a few of them and resold them and have had the experience of working with a roland at a few shops ive worked for. Recently I sold the cutters I had and bought another cutter from uscutter which is the laserpoint to they upgraded too. They actually design it very much like a roland. I went with this cutter cause honestly its cheap and I know I can get done what I need to with this cutter. First job paid it back off and makes me plenty of money for a cheapo. One thing is due to the stepper motor it has it is loud compared to the rolands. If you plan on doing high detailed or very small letters, this may not be the cutter for you.


----------

